# Our beaut



## millingtonk9 (Nov 3, 2021)

This our rescue Vizsla! He is a stunner. Got him at 2 years of age. He is now 4!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet boy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Very handsome boy


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

look handsome


----------

